# Won't turn right?



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

I rode Jazz the other day and she did better than I expected. She was stubborn yes but didn't take a lot of motivation to get her to go. She wouldn't neck rein and she does know how so we went to plow reining instead. Turning left she did really well, but when it came to turning right (direct rein) she wouldn't at all. She would toss her head repeatidly and back up. So I got off and did the one rein stop exercises on the ground to try to soften her up on the right side. She was definitely more resistant on the right. Got back on after she was giving more on the ground on the right and she still tossed her head. If I pulled my hand way out she would turn right with some fighting, but not as much and at least she did turn right. Otherwise she would do the back-up thing. We're supposed to ride her again this evening. We saddled her and Sugar up yesterday and rode Sugar but the used leather saddle we'd put on Jazz litterally ripped apart where it connects to the cinch, so we didn't ride Jazz and that saddle is junk now. We were going to ride her anyway, just swap saddles but we had some people drop by and never got around to it. 

Anyway, tonight we're planning to ride Jazz and see what my husband thinks of her. If she does the same thing could it be she's confused or stiff? She use to neck rein before my friend got her which is what my husband is more use to anyway. 

I thought Sugar did great last night and would be a good match for my husband. He wants to see about Jazz and go from there. He hasn't been on the horses as much as me yet so he's still learning what he's looking for I think. Anyway, I wanted to use the leather saddle on Jazz because it has the widest gullet and she's a round quarter horse. Which ever one stays we'll be getting a better fitted saddle for. I know Jazz acts like this no matter what saddle is on her apparently since she was real stubborn before with a really nice saddle that fit her to a T. I thought about trying her with just a halter to see if she'd respond to the right a bit more. She doesn't like that horse trailer she was brought down here in and I wonder if she strained a muscle or something in it. She did get a little cut on her hip from the trailer. She's use to a stock trailer and was in a narrow 2 horse. Now that its been a week she might not be sore if that was what the problem was too. When I rode her at my friend's she didn't have a problem turning. I just don't remember now if she neck reined with me or not, I just don't recall.


----------



## PaintMeAnOvero (Jun 12, 2012)

What do her feet look like? I had a problem turning right with my paint, all it ended up being was she needed a trim. Her right foot tends to grow more on the side, or "flare", which was causing pain in the leg when she went to turn right. My ferrier keeps her all good now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

She was just trimmed before she got here. She doesn't seem to have any trouble turning right on her own, just in the saddle that day.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I would think she is stiff and it might be hurting her some. My horse was the same way and now she'll do well, except for at the canter, just very one-sided. Lots of bending and suppling should help with the stiffness.


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'm anxious to see if she's any different today compared to the other day. I don't remember now if it was Monday or Tuesday that I rode her.


----------



## marla (Jun 22, 2012)

Try bending, and strech her before you ride!


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Thanks I will!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

She's probably out of alignment and needs to see a chiropractor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because horses are inclined to turn to the left and it works well for the rider, the right side is often not trained to bend. It's not a difficult fix but will take a little time. On the ground, use a flat halter and stand facing her shoulder. The goal is to get her nose to touch your hip but not just yet. Extend your right hand to the halter ring and insert only one finger so nothing gets caught in there. Ask her to bend two inches only. Remove your finger and push her head back. Repeat this a dozen times, extending the time from when you've let go of the halter to when you push her head back. By now there should be less resistance. Now ask for 4" and again repeat a dozen times. The teaching is when you let go of the halter before you push her head back. By now you may even be able to coax her nose almost to your hip. Release and see how long she will hold. The moment she looks like she will straighten, you do it. Put her away as that is a huge reward. And begin again the next day. There is a good chance she will rebel so be sure to start again with the 2" instead. Let's avoid conflict. You will find that it takes much less time to get her to bend to your hip. Be sure to work her near side a bit as well. When you feel she's bending fairly well, repeat the work with her in a snaffle. When she is resistant she is locking her poll. These exercises teach her to soften at the poll which is more comfortable for her.


----------

